# Best year for SkyscraperCity



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Skyscraper was founded in 2000 according to the text on the bottom, and the question of this thread is simple: Which year since then had the most exciting or highest number of exciting projects under construction? Which year had you glued to the forums the most watching great new projects being built?

I joined in 2008, and of course Burj Khalifa was the big star of the time, but I actually found the forum through a link of the Wikipedia page of the Canton Tower, which back then was Guangzhou TV and Observation Tower or something like that I don't remember, and it was generally around that time that the whole Guangzhou CBD was exploding with activity which really got me hooked. Also around that time the Shard started coming around, and we all still thought all four WTC towers would rise simultanously. 2008 was my favourite year for a few reasons.

Of course a few years later the big building booms in New York and Shenzhen would hit, and I wouldn't be surprised if someone considered those to be the best years to be around SSC.

Dubai Creek Tower will soon be above ground and I think 2018 could become a great year for following skyscrapers.

(Responses with picture examples very welcome like always in this forum section.)


----------



## Stanley12 (Nov 27, 2017)

Tallest buildings in the world :
1.Burj Khalifa - UAE -2010
2.Shanghai tower - China - 2015
3.Abraj Al bait clock tower - Mecca - 2012
4.Ping An Finance Centre- China-2017
5.Lotte World tower South Korea -2016
6.World Trade Centre- NYC-2014
7.Ghuangzhou CTF Finance Centre-China 2016
8.Tianjin CTF Finance centre - China -2017
9.Taipei 101- China -2014
10.Shanghai World Financial Centre - China - 2008 
Six of them are in China. 
Skyscrapers began to appear around the world from 1930 onwards. Soviet planned eight massive skyscrapers immediately after the second world war Seven of them were built by 1953.3 September is called the "Skyscraper Day". WTC tower became the world's tallest building in 1972. However, it was overtaken by the Sears Tower in Chicago within two years. The 442 m tall Sears Tower stood as the world's tallest building for 24 years, from 1974 until 1998.Burj Khalifa was built in 2010 with height 2,717 ft.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Do you mean best year for skyscrapers or best year for the forum? If the former, then probably right now. If the latter, I'd say 2017. That was before the guess the City and One on One disappeared.


----------

